# Some pics of our 2 hr hike this am!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful day here in western, Pa! 
Macie in the creek!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture424.jpg
Look behind Macies head, a natural spring into the creek, beautiful!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture422.jpg
Natural rock spring, so pretty!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture509.jpg
Almost all butts!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/CopyofPicture496.jpg
Handsome Sarge!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/CopyofPicture441.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture480.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture497.jpg
Handsome blind Jax, exploring on the hike!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture487.jpg
Natural and pretty!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture476.jpg
More pretty!
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/CopyofPicture450.jpg
Neeco
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/CopyofPicture435.jpg
Blind Jax
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture467.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/CopyofPicture428.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/CopyofPicture496.jpg


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/joneskx4l/Jax/Picture467.jpg


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That's right! Real men where a front pack with a tiny cute doggy in it! 

Your GSD is gorgeous! Your whole pack is, but of course I always gravitate toward the GSD's. :becky:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL, you made me laugh! Jax is blind, he is our diabetic boy so yes, he rides in the pack A LOT! Sometimes the man carries him, sometimes I do. Either way, I got a chuckle from your post!!!!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! It looks like you had fun. Do you ever take the mastiffs with you? How do they hold up on hikes?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nothing like a hike with the dogs. where were you????


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh it's so green there. We will be pretty green here soon, had allot of rain this week. Does the little guy ever get scared or does he just know your going to be there for him. He's very cute.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Beautiful pictures! It looks like you had fun. Do you ever take the mastiffs with you? How do they hold up on hikes?


Yes, we do take the mastiffs sometimes. Cami, the female just got over limping and she goes hard when we take her. I don't want her to strain something again. If the rain holds off today I may take her to the river for a swim. Titus the male mastiff poops out if we walk to long, he is lazy and stubborn.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> nothing like a hike with the dogs. where were you????


Behind the camera!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Oh it's so green there. We will be pretty green here soon, had allot of rain this week. Does the little guy ever get scared or does he just know your going to be there for him. He's very cute.



No, Jax doesn't get scared. He loves to ride and he acts like he is looking all over the place, his head goes from side to side. I think he enjoys the different smells!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


> Yes, we do take the mastiffs sometimes. Cami, the female just got over limping and she goes hard when we take her. I don't want her to strain something again. If the rain holds off today I may take her to the river for a swim. Titus the male mastiff poops out if we walk to long, he is lazy and stubborn.


Well, lazy and stubborn sounds like your typical mastiff!   

Love the pictures! I'm not sure where you live, but it is absolutely GORGEOUS. I am super jealous of the places you get to hike. That looks like a lot of fun.

Great pictures as always!  Keep them coming!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww looks like they all had a blast! I can't wait to take my dogs hiking this summer! I love the little pack for Jax and how he still keeps up with the big dogs!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Titus sounds like Darla. She is stubborn and kind of lazy. After a little while she starts moping around. I know she could keep up if she wanted. She can go forever off leash, she just wants it her way.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My Bullmastiff isn't lazy at all, they must be much different than the Mastiff. This is the first one I have ever been around so I really don't know that much just what I have read on them. She's also on the small side so that might make a difference.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous place for a hike! I loved all the pics. So pretty......and I can tell your whole pack is having a great time. Awesome looking dogs! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your hike must have been lots of fun. You took some great pictures.
The waterfalls look very beautiful there.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Lisa_j said:


>


Wait a minute...what happened to hiking little doggeh?

By the way, I think I'm going to get the boy hoodlum a pack to wear when we eventually start going on little hikes. Make him feel important.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Wait a minute...what happened to hiking little doggeh?
> 
> By the way, I think I'm going to get the boy hoodlum a pack to wear when we eventually start going on little hikes. Make him feel important.


We hiked for 2 hrs. Jax is blind. We would still be out there if he didn't ride in the pack most of our hike!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That is so adorable! It's awesome Jax goes, does he follow the other dogs well enough using his nose and ears? I'd imagine because he's so tiny it'd be scary to not be able to see him in really tall grasses. It looks so nice and green where you are!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> That is so adorable! It's awesome Jax goes, does he follow the other dogs well enough using his nose and ears? I'd imagine because he's so tiny it'd be scary to not be able to see him in really tall grasses. It looks so nice and green where you are!


He kind of follows them but he wonders out on his own some too. Yes, everything is green, finially!!!! Summer is coming!


----------

